# تحويل قياسات الواسير



## ريان البرعصي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا.. ممكن نعرف حساب تحويل اقطار الواسير الاتية من ملم الى بوصة
قطر32ملم كم يساوي بالبوصة
قطر50ملم كم يساوي بالبوصة
قطر100ملم كم يساوي بالبوصة
وشـــــكـــــرا..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ريان البرعصي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتوا.. ممكن نعرف حساب تحويل اقطار الواسير الاتية من ملم الى بوصة
> قطر32ملم كم يساوي بالبوصة
> قطر50ملم كم يساوي بالبوصة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
لم تقم بتحديد مادة الانابيب pipes حيث ان القطر لها مختلف من مادة لاخرى.
ومن ناحية ثانية ومهمه جداااا ان الانابيب بنظام المتري لا يمكن ان نكافؤها بالانش لانها مواصفات الانابيب تختلف عن بعضها ولا يمكن تركيب بايب بنظام المتري مع بايب بنظام الانش (امبريال) مباشرة وانما يحتاج الى قطع تحويل من نظام المتري لنظام الانش.
وهذه الملاحظة تغيب كثيرا ويقع فيها كثير من المهندسين في خطأ طلب الانابيب pipes والمضخات حيث لا يتم الانتباه لنظام القياس لكل منها.
فعلى سبيل المثال في الاردن يتنشر بين المهندسين والبائعين للانابيب ان الانابيب تتبع نظام الانش فيقال 4 انش او 3 انش وغيرها من القياسات وفي الحقيقه فان كل الانابيب الموجود في السوق تتبع النظام المتريDN فيكون 4 انش في الحقيقة 110 ملم .
اما بخصوص التحويل بين الانش ووحدة المتر فهو حسبما هو وارد في الموقع المرفق
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/nps-nominal-pipe-sizes-d_45.html


----------



## engmhelal (21 يناير 2011)

يا اخي الكريم 
البوصه = 2.54 سم
لو عاوز تحول 
32 مم = 32/ 10 للتحوبل ل سم
3.2 سم / 2.54 = 1.25 بوصه
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لم تقم بتحديد مادة الانابيب pipes حيث ان القطر لها مختلف من مادة لاخرى.
> ومن ناحية ثانية ومهمه جداااا ان الانابيب بنظام المتري لا يمكن ان نكافؤها بالانش لانها مواصفات الانابيب تختلف عن بعضها ولا يمكن تركيب بايب بنظام المتري مع بايب بنظام الانش (امبريال) مباشرة وانما يحتاج الى قطع تحويل من نظام المتري لنظام الانش.
> وهذه الملاحظة تغيب كثيرا ويقع فيها كثير من المهندسين في خطأ طلب الانابيب pipes والمضخات حيث لا يتم الانتباه لنظام القياس لكل منها.
> ...


رد جميل من مهندس فاهم يتأني بالرد علي الاسئله اجمل تحياتي لمهندسنا الرائع رزق حجاوي


----------



## rammah (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
سؤالى للمهندس رزق وهو ما المشكلة لو كان انبوب قياسه بالانش والاخر قياسه بالمم فلاثنين سيعطى نفس القياس عمليا ولك منى جزيل الشكر؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2011)

rammah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤالى للمهندس رزق وهو ما المشكلة لو كان انبوب قياسه بالانش والاخر قياسه بالمم فلاثنين سيعطى نفس القياس عمليا ولك منى جزيل الشكر؟


السلام عليكم
من الناحية العملية فان قياسات الانابيب عندما تكون بوحدة مم لا تكون تحويلا من نظام الانش.
فعلى سبيل المثال قطر 4 انش لانابيب البلاستيك الذي يكافئة بالنظام المتري هو 110 مم بينما قلنا انه تحويل فيجب ان يكون 4*25.4=101.6 مم لا تكافئ # 110 مم.
وهذه القياسات تختلف بحسب نوع البايب 
وهذه من الاخطاء الشائعة عند طلبيات الشراء سواء للمضخات او الانابيب ويكون التحويل من نظام المتري الى نظام الانش من خلال وصلات خاصة adapter fitting from metric to inch حيث تكون من جهة بنظام الانش ومن جهة ثانية بنظام المتري.


----------



## rammah (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وصلت الفكرة


----------



## ايهاب الكلينس (8 أكتوبر 2014)

يلزم تحديد القطر المذكور هل هو قطر داخلي ام قطر خارجي

وكذلك تحديد نوع الانابيب فالغالب لنا بالسودية بي في سي بالبوصة
بولي ايثيلين بالملم وكذلك الدكتايل والجي ار بي


----------



## د حسين (8 أكتوبر 2014)

تحية للجميع
هذا الموضوع الشائك الذي يحير الجميع بخصوص قياسات مواسير المياه :
الحقيقة ان القياسات كانت بالنسبة لمواسير الحديد المغلفن كلها بالأنش (البوصة ) وتساوي 25.4 ملم ويكفي ضرب القياس بالبوصة بهذا الرقم لنحصل على القطر الداخلي (قوانين التقييس البريطانية اعتمدت القياس للقطر الداخلي من اجل تسهيل الحسابت للتدفق وهبوط الضغط وغيره ....
ولكن لماذا حصل الاختلاف ؟؟؟
اعطي مثلا : ان ماسورة ال 1 انش تكون حسب المواصفة القياسية الأساسية القطر الداخلي 25.4 ملم تماما ولأجل تحمل الضغوط العالي والمتانة تكون سماكة المعدن حوالي 3.97 ملم وبالتالي يكون القطر الخارجي 25.4 + 3.97+3.97=33.34 ملم وهذا يسمى استاندرد
ولكن مع الوقت ورغبة من التجار للمنافسة بالأسعار وحسب طلبات الزبائن ادى الى رغبة في تخفيض سماكة المواسير لتقليل التكلفة وتخفيف الوزن حيث لا يوجد دواعي لاستعمال الستاندرد السميك :: تقرر تخفيض سماكة المواسير للاستعمال المنزلي وكان ذلك على حساب القطر الداخلي زيادة وذللك للحفاظ على القطر الخارجي الأساسي ليناسب أدوات قطع السن ( الشرار او القلووظ ) وليناسب الاكسسوارات الجاهزة مثل الوصلات المسننة داخليا والأكواع والتيات وغيرها ............. وبذلك بقي قسطل ال 1 انش قطره الخارجي 33.34 ملم ولكن ازداد قطره الداخلي الى حوالي 28 ملم وسماكته انخفضت الى حوالي 2.5 ملم وتختلف هذه الأرقام قليلا من شركة الى اخرى ويختلف معها وزن المتر الطولي وهذا يميزه التجار اثناء البيع والشراء حسب وزن المتر الطولي ولكن يبقى القطر الخارجي ثابت .
هذه هي الحكاية وعليه يتم المقارنة لباقي القياسات
أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت بالشرح والاجابة الدقيقة واتمنى لكم التوفيق ​


----------



## osama.shady (16 مارس 2015)

*قياسات مواسير التغذيه الموضوع مختلف ولا لا يعني البوصه ف مواسير التغذيه تساوي برضه 25 مم البولي بروب*

 في قياسات مواسير التغذيه الموضوع مختلف ولا لا يعني البوصه ف مواسير التغذيه تساوي برضه 25 مم البولي بروبلين 
وقطر 32 هل تساوي برضه بوصه وربع


----------



## osama.shady (16 مارس 2015)

قياسات مواسير التغذيه الموضوع مختلف ولا لا يعني البوصه ف مواسير التغذيه تساوي برضه 25 مم البولي بروبلين وهل قطر 32مم تساوي بوصه وربع برضه ولا الموضوع مختلف عشان انا كنت اعرف ان قطر 32 ف التغيه او مواسير البولي بروبلين تساوي بوصه وال 25 مم تساوي بوصه الا ربع


----------



## aboahmad-marymm (1 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي المهندسين الفرق بين البوصة و الميلي هو ان الميلمتر يتبع النظام المتري DIN الالماني واخذ القياس يكون من القطر الخارجي أما البوصة فيتبع النظام البريطاني او الامريكي ويتم قراءة واخذ القياس من القطر الداخلي مثلا 1/2 بوصة هو قطر الماسورة من الداخل , 20 mm هو قطر الماسورة من الخارج


----------

